# Moving to Cyprus



## Pitstop (May 31, 2011)

Hi, I would like any help and information regarding a permanent move from UK to Cyprus. I lived in Larnaca approx 20 yrs ago (due to Army Posting) and would like to move back on a permanent basis.
Could anyone help with info regarding any visas required / medical insurance needed etc. I am a qualifiied Hairdresser and Nail Technician but am prepared to consider any type of employment.
My partner has a degree in Acupuncture and Chinese medicine and can also play and teach classical guitar. Does anyone know if there are posibilities to earn a living from a profession such as these - and if so - how does one go about being registered etc? Would there be a client market for such practices etc.

Any help or information would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks

Pitstop


----------

